# Good Basic Models



## andy2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

I have done a few Revell models, like there P-51C and Spitfire MK. II, that turned out mediocre. Are there any easy models that I could try to better my modeling skills? What other companies do you recommend for basic modelers? Thank you!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 25, 2012)

The Revell-Monogram kits are relatively cheap, and the best, IMHO, for a beginner. The most importaint thing is to take your time. As has been pointed out numerous times, modeling is not a race. Study your subject and techinques shown by the many fine modelers here, and don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## N4521U (Oct 26, 2012)

If you take That advice...... you'll be a better modeler for it! Full stop.

Couple of things to look for.... decide what plane you would like to build. Then scour the Group Builds for one that has been entered. Then open the progression of that build and the brand of kit and any accessories will be listed in the opening post. Look thru the thread and you'll get a pretty good idea of the build in progress and what the builder did to get to his finished entry.

Personally, I worked on a Revel 1/32nd P-51B a long time ago. Even tho it is a very simple kit, there is so much opportunity for scratch building, if that is the direction you want to take. I would recommend a 1/32nd for any first attempt at scratch building. In this case, Size does matter. It doesn't have to be a 200 dollar kit. 

You just need attention to the details and basics. Gluing without getting glue everywhere. Filling seams. Cleaning off the mold lines on All the parts. Careful masking. Even color coats. And like Paul says, it's not a race to the finish!

Asking always helps, just like you have.... hope this helps.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 26, 2012)

Good simple starter kits.....Tamiya Spitfires or their P-51B in 1/48 scale these kits have good detail, yet simple and fit is very good.


----------



## andy2012 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for all of the advice guys, the idea with the group builds is a great idea!


----------



## Rogi (Oct 26, 2012)

Tamiya or Eduard, although Eduad is more if you want to get into photo etch practicing. With their reguler kits. the weekend kits of theirs would be a good dry run because the plastic is a bit softer than most companies  (once you get used to it, its good )


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 26, 2012)

A word on gluing, I use one of those cups that come on the tops of liquid cold medicine to squirt a little liquid glue in, and then use a toothpick to apply the glue to the model. I never use tube glue anymore, but which ever you have, don't try to apply it to the model straight from the bottle. A sure method for disaster!


----------



## andy2012 (Oct 26, 2012)

I do that, and it always comes out in gobs, I will have to start using toothpicks. What kind of filler would you recommend, I have seen a lot of different methods used in the GBs. Thanks again, I hope this weekend to start a model using these suggestions.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 26, 2012)

I like squadron green, and I use testors also, but alot of the guys use bondo and like it, so...


----------

